# How can I know the size of any site on the web?



## nader (Feb 2, 2006)

How can I know the size of any site on the web?:4-dontkno 
like this site example: www.mangore.com


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

In order to know the complete size of a site,you would have to have
access to the server,as the entire site is not displayed at any given
time just the page that is dowloaded to the computer.
If you just want the page size,right click the page and select properties.


----------

